# [Q] Whatsapp cannot open received voice message



## s30ckf (Jul 5, 2012)

Guys, I have an issue in sending whatsapp voice message to my friend's device. He can receive the file, but when try to play it, there is error message at per the image below: 







My voice message can be received and played by other recipient; and vice versa. My friend who cannot play my voice message, yet can play other sender's voice message. This seem that problem occurred only between he and me. 

Anyone have idea how to solve this problem?


----------



## kurtis.pullin (Jul 7, 2012)

Maybe try clearing the app data, if not try uninstalling and then reinstalling the app?


----------



## s30ckf (Jul 7, 2012)

kurtis.pullin said:


> Maybe try clearing the app data, if not try uninstalling and then reinstalling the app?

Click to collapse



have done both, but still the same...


----------



## multia (Jul 9, 2012)

*external media player app*

It's not really WhatsApp that "plays" the file, but it just calls an external app.
Did you try playing the file from another app (I mean, regardless of whatsapp, just browse to it with another mediaplayer app or a file manager).
The whatsapp media files are located in "/sdcard/WhatsApp/Media"
and the Audio in the "WhatsApp Audio" folder therein.
It might be that one time in the past an app was set as the default player for that type of file, "don't ask again" was checked and that this app could not really play the file. Or that there is just no suitable media player installed or the needed codec is not available. (which is more likely to happen with video than with audio). In that case, just install one


FYI: 

[email protected]:/sdcard/WhatsApp/Media # ls
WallPaper
WhatsApp Audio
WhatsApp Images
WhatsApp Video
[email protected]:/sdcard/WhatsApp/Media # cd WhatsApp\ Audio/                      
[email protected]:/sdcard/WhatsApp/Media/WhatsApp Audio # ls
AUD-20120702-WA0001.3gp


----------



## s30ckf (Jul 9, 2012)

multia said:


> It's not really WhatsApp that "plays" the file, but it just calls an external app.
> Did you try playing the file from another app (I mean, regardless of whatsapp, just browse to it with another mediaplayer app or a file manager).
> The whatsapp media files are located in "/sdcard/WhatsApp/Media"
> and the Audio in the "WhatsApp Audio" folder therein.
> ...

Click to collapse



A first "Thank" to you for your feedback. :good:

My friend he can play other sender's voice message with using Whatsapp, only can't play the file send by me to his device. (But the voice message from me, send to my other friends are able to play and listen by them). This is weird right.... :cyclops:


----------



## himerwin (May 28, 2014)

*Voice notes error*



s30ckf said:


> A first "Thank" to you for your feedback. :good:
> 
> My friend he can play other sender's voice message with using Whatsapp, only can't play the file send by me to his device. (But the voice message from me, send to my other friends are able to play and listen by them). This is weird right.... :cyclops:

Click to collapse




voice notes in some mobiles create m4a and other aac formats.
problems are mostly for aac formats try using poweramp or google play music and reinstall whatsapp


----------

